
Promise Free Async/Await - BenoitEssiambre
https://www.npmjs.com/package/casync
======
numtel
How's this different from co?

~~~
BenoitEssiambre
I added a 'Why' section to the
[readme]([https://github.com/bessiambre/casync](https://github.com/bessiambre/casync)).
Maybe this helps understand the reasoning better?

